# Stupid question... Corn??



## snake_girl85 (Mar 12, 2010)

Things are FINALLY (slowly) starting to green up here in central IL... I've been contemplating all the safe places I have access to for tortoise snacks, and what plants I have available to me, and it suddenly dawned on me.

Is corn alright for tortoises?

Not the kernals/cobs, but the husks and leaves. I live in Illinois, God knows I have plenty of access to the stuff, lol. Corn/maize is a domesticated and modified grass species, so is it safe? Anyone know the nutritional value of the green parts of the plant? The leaves may be a little irritating, but I would think the husks would be edible...

Just a thought. If it's an empty/useless food I won't bother, but it got me wondering...

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't have an answer to your question, but you have an awesome collection of reptiles. What species is the spotted python? I love the womas, but a friend of mine has three black headed pythons. I'll try to get pics for you. My red tegu is still hibernating, but I'll be waking her up soon. Sorry to take up space here, but I had to compliment your fantastic collection.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 12, 2010)

For many years I've thrown corn husks and silk into my tortoise enclosures. Some of them will occasionally eat the silk but none seem to show any interest in the husk. I end up picking back out of the enclosures a few days later!
I really don't know what, if any nutrional value is found in corn husks. I've never looked it up. I also occasionally feed mine corn on the cob too.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 12, 2010)

Where in central IL do you live? I'm from IL too but I live in the NW suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## sammi (Mar 12, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> For many years I've thrown corn husks and silk into my tortoise enclosures. Some of them will occasionally eat the silk but none seem to show any interest in the husk. I end up picking back out of the enclosures a few days later!
> I really don't know what, if any nutrional value is found in corn husks. I've never looked it up. I also occasionally feed mine corn on the cob too.



By silk do you mean that annoying hair when you're peeling the cob?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes that's what the corn silk is  It is annoying...oh the memories of shucking corn when I was younger...


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 12, 2010)

That's the stuff! Seems like it sticks to everything doesn't it?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 12, 2010)

there are no stupid questions, only stupid, ummm give me a moment it will come to me.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry never been much on being PC--Yes, there are stupid questions!

But snake_girls wasn't one of them.


----------



## snake_girl85 (Mar 13, 2010)

Roachman - Thanks for the compliment  The spotted is A. maculosa, she's a granite morph. Normally I don't care for morphs, but the iridescence on this girl is incredible! I love the womas, but I am dying to get blackheads, they're my absolute favorite snake, but a little out of my price range!

ChiKat - We live just outside of Bloomington. We actually picked up Oogway (our leopard baby) at the extra NARBC they had in Tinley last month.

GBTortoises - You mean there may actually be a use for cornsilk?? lol. 

Thanks for your responses


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2010)

snake_girl85 said:


> Roachman - Thanks for the compliment  The spotted is A. maculosa, she's a granite morph. Normally I don't care for morphs, but the iridescence on this girl is incredible! I love the womas, but I am dying to get blackheads, they're my absolute favorite snake, but a little out of my price range!
> 
> ChiKat - We live just outside of Bloomington. We actually picked up Oogway (our leopard baby) at the extra NARBC they had in Tinley last month.
> 
> ...



Pics for you:










Here's the reason they brought me on this job:


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2010)

The M&M snake...that's venomous, right? What a fat body.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 13, 2010)

snake_girl85 said:


> ChiKat - We live just outside of Bloomington. We actually picked up Oogway (our leopard baby) at the extra NARBC they had in Tinley last month.



Very cool, I used to go to ISU.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 13, 2010)

You mean there may actually be a use for cornsilk?? lol. 

Well honestly, it's the only use for it that I've ever found except for throwing it at people when they tell you that you're not shucking fast enough!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 13, 2010)

What kewl snakes! Hey Roachman, how'd you get a 'Tonight show' back stage pass? Please do tell! Oh and I know nothing about corn and torts, but I'm learning by this 'not stupid' post. Thanks for posting it Snakegirl!


----------



## snake_girl85 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Drool* LOVE blackheads! thanks for sharing. Adorable little Gaboon viper as well. They're my favorite hot, but I think I'll stick to the harmless critters for now. How old is that one? Looks tiny...

This is my pride and joy right here... 04 Rainbow boa. I got a young female for him, once she grows up I'm going to try my hand at breeding them.






Getting back on topic... Oogway is growing like a weed! I have had him for exactly a month and there is already lots of noticeable growth on his shell. I'll have to post some new pics later...


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

That is a beautiful snake! I love those too. That Gaboon was about 3 months old in that pic. We had them on the Tonight Show.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 14, 2010)

Tortoise Forum.org
*Snake Forum.org*

I must be on the wrong site! LOL


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2010)

Your Rainbow is just gorgeous! I'm sure he will make beautiful babies.


----------

